# What skids do you use?



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

just wanting to know what ya'll use...


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow cat, N.H.,and deere all tied! How could gehl win this? Oh well let's see what happens ?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

2 ASV's RC50 PT80


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i got fifty bucks on bobcat winning  

pj


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

What about JCB Robots?

or Takeuchi? Daewoo?


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

John Deere 280 2-speed
ASV RC30


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

Should get 4 votes from us for bobcat....3-bobcat s250 and 1 bobcat t190


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

Peterbilt;627185 said:


> 2 ASV's RC50 PT80


how does this work on snow? what type and size plow do you use?


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

665 Nh and 240 jd we love them both looking to go up a couple of sizes next year


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

2 Cats, and 1 Bobcat I just picked up on Thursday


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

just traded my 257b cat for a 287c cat two speed i want to push a 12 ft box .. has anybody tried it?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

bry03;635287 said:


> just traded my 257b cat for a 287c cat two speed i want to push a 12 ft box .. has anybody tried it?


Nice purchase. You could do it but I wouldn't do it in HIGH I would make sure you were in LOW. But like anything use your head.


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

John Deere 240 here love that thing worth its weight in gold


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

CASE 1845C looks like i'm the only CASE guy!?!?!


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

why do the guys who run bobcats run them?????

they take both feet and had were as Case and Gehl use hands only controls??

Just wondering 

dan


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I use a Bobcat 610. It was cheap and does what I need it to do.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Dlongerman;635805 said:


> why do the guys who run bobcats run them?????
> 
> they take both feet and had were as Case and Gehl use hands only controls??
> 
> ...


why run a Case

Cant 
Afford 
Something 
Else

PS are you disabled from the waist down?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

S-185'S,300's great stackers and handle pushers pretty well.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

you can get bobcats with case controls. I think their good machines, but a PITA to work on. Too much junk stuffed into too little space. 

CASE aren't that cheap, so that acronym makes no sense.

Most guys like the controls they learned on. Case style are my least favorite because of the unnatural wrist action, but the newer ones are easier than the older ones.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snowandgo;636375 said:


> you can get bobcats with case controls. I think their good machines, but a PITA to work on. Too much junk stuffed into too little space.
> 
> CASE aren't that cheap, so that acronym makes no sense.
> 
> Most guys like the controls they learned on. Case style are my least favorite because of the unnatural wrist action, but the newer ones are easier than the older ones.


i dont have anything against case just thought it was a dumb comment


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

CASE!!! I love my case even though its on the smaller end (420). When i was shopping for one i never even was looking at a case as i have always used JD NH and Bobcat but im very happy with the case and it took me all of one work day to adjust to the all hand controls. Will be looking to purchase another skid in the spring but think i would like to go with a track machine and probably a CAT as I've never seen a case one and Im not all that thrilled about Bobcat.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I run a Gehl 4640 and I hate it. (Its a friend's) The controls are real jerky and its been in the shop as much as on the job site. I understand that its a smaller skid loader, but it is very unstable when lifting full buckets of salt, dirt, etc when compared to others I have ran. But I use it for absolutely free, whenever I want, so I should shut up now and be glad I didn't spend the money!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Used a Gehl way back when, got into bobcats after. Now my shop is beside a case dealer so I've been eyeballing those for the future. Best machine is whoever is closest to you w/good rep. IMO


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

BlackIrish;637164 said:


> . Best machine is whoever is closest to you w/good rep. IMO


Agree with that ..


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

Case all the way....... had an 1845C and traded it off with well over 7000 hrs on it. Now we have an 85XT and is built like a tank. It is a bit big and bulky but its never let us down...... and concrete contractors are well known for being overly abusive on EVERYTHING


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

2-160's, 1 185,1-250 , 1-773 , 1-853 , and 1 873. So do I get 7 votes?:waving:


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Dlongerman;635805 said:


> why do the guys who run bobcats run them?????
> 
> they take both feet and had were as Case and Gehl use hands only controls??
> 
> ...


You can get just about any brand with hand options


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Case 1840, 1845c, and 430...and hopefully soon to have a CAT tracked skid.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Asv!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

ASV SR-80...

Owned 2 CATs and a JD before that...


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Case 1845C and 90XT.
Both great machines.


Case dealer is close by for parts and a very good friend of mine spent 15yrs+ as a mechanic and later service manager at a Case dealer.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

sorry to hijack but is this DC special off of compD and TDG??
I assume so by the truck lol


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

rob_cook2001;640208 said:


> sorry to hijack but is this DC special off of compD and TDG??
> I assume so by the truck lol


Yep, haven't seen you online in quite some time.
You still playing around with diesels?
I'm guessing the answer is yes with the 5.9 in your F-250 listed in your sig


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

o ya, still playing with them (more on my brothers lately than mine lol) but ill be ready for all the races next season so that is all that matters. I quit getting on all the diesel sites because some stuff kind of left a sour taste in my mouth lol.
To get back to topic i now have a old NH175 (that i will prob sell in spring)
And today i ordered my new Bobcat S300 :}


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

5 bobcats very reliable and easy to run. 1 NH 785 1994 best skid ever built, stable, strong, lite, and easy to run she has 6000 hrs and I just can not give her up.


----------



## stauffer.80 (Aug 21, 2008)

New Hollands are by far the best ones I've ever run. Bobcat has slow hydraulics and sloppy travel levers. New Holland has definitely the smoothest operation.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

2 Deere and 6 New Hollands. Each are great machines, some very minor pros and cons to each, Next purchase will be one or the other, depends on the best deal I can get, but will be a track machine.


----------



## Orion Rental (Nov 19, 2008)

I run a Cat 236b, asv sr70 and sr 80, bobcat 873, and john deere TLB 110. all great machines but my favorite is the Cat.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Takeuchi TL130. I own my own excavating company and love it more and more with every hour put on it. I have ran allot of others and this is without a doubt the best I have ever ran. I also work part time for a larger company that just bought a new TL250 and wow what a horse. It is like a small Cat 953 loader.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I'm demoing the new holland c185 track loader. WOW, Thing is a beast. 8500lbs though, but the 80 some hp is ridiculous and the super boom, just under 12 ft lift makes changing light bulbs in the 18 ft high shop easy .


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

We used to have a LX885 New Holland on the farm and I loved it for plowing snow, to this day it was the best pusher I have ever used.


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

Friday i got to push snow with my 287c cat for the first time with a 10 ffc box it did very well the guy i work for was a little worried about it having tracks, but after i could out push his 250s, i was happy about that......


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Deere Ct322 with 2spd. It work good but different tracks would be nice. Deere 240 was my previous machine and it worked nice too.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Have not pushed much snow but i am loving my S300 more every day :}
the power is great, ride is better than I expected and so is the traction. Only thing to dog is I wish the cab was a little quieter but I just turn up the tunes LOL


----------



## jd328 (Jan 3, 2009)

*pole posting*

one John Deere 328 10 ft bucket


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Mustang MTL120 2000hrs no problems yet


----------



## KSSS (Feb 17, 2008)

CASE 440 and 465 with high flow. The 465 at just under 10K pounds will push an unbelievable amount of snow. The high flow runs 3000 psi at 42 gpm. I can throw snow from Idaho to Montana (Erskine 85" 2400XL with truck loading chute).


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

own a jd 332, one property i do ownes a 325 and 317, sub a fella running a 325, just ordered a 328 today. nothing runs like a deere


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

We demoed the JD 325 and the 328 and took the 325 2 speed... OMG! what did we ever do without the extra speed ! Kind of like what did we ever do without cell phones but in skid steer terms...lol


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

trading the '03 JD 250 in for a new JD 325 2 speed, I can't wait to see how that 2 speed works. Also, a '05 CAT 267B MTL.


----------



## jd328 (Jan 3, 2009)

i couldnt imagine not having 2 speed and if you ever run attachments definatly make sure you got high flow


----------

